# Hello to fellow australians



## Kezza (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi to all the aussies out there with hashimotos..hugs3 Would love to chat with people and compare treatments and tests on a local scene. Im a queenslander, where are you from and do you have multi nodular goitre?


----------



## Fissy (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Kezza! It's so lovely up in Queensland. I was due to travel up there for work a few weeks ago but my thyroid wouldn't let me, hehe. I'm from Melbourne and was diagnosed with Hashimoto's a few months ago. I'm lucky enough have have no goitre and no nodules.


----------



## Kezza (Aug 25, 2011)

You are lucky in that way for sure. What sorta work do you do?


----------



## Fissy (Sep 20, 2011)

Kezza said:


> You are lucky in that way for sure. What sorta work do you do?


I work in administration mostly but do a little bit of everything! I'm on sick leave at the moment but I'm really looking forward to going back. How about yourself?

Are you being treated for your Hashi's? Has it given you hypothyroidism?


----------



## Kezza (Aug 25, 2011)

Im on no meds yet as tsh is still in normal range and i mostly swing hyper


----------



## beingmeags (Aug 23, 2011)

Kezza, are the doctors just monitoring you regarding your blood work results?

Fissy, you are lucky ^_^ Do they tell you whether you will develop any nodules or goiter in the years to come? Thyroxine has decreased my goiter, but the nodules remain unchanged.


----------



## Fissy (Sep 20, 2011)

beingmeags said:


> Kezza, are the doctors just monitoring you regarding your blood work results?
> 
> Fissy, you are lucky ^_^ Do they tell you whether you will develop any nodules or goiter in the years to come? Thyroxine has decreased my goiter, but the nodules remain unchanged.


I haven't been told about my risk of developing nodules or goitre but I'm assuming there must be some kind of greater risk 'cause every doctor I meet likes to shove their fingers into my thyroid to check for them! 
I'm not sure how I escaped nodules and goitre.. my thyroid is a complete mess otherwise, hehe.
Sorry to hear about your nodules but I'm glad the thyroxine has helped with your goitre!


----------



## beingmeags (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't you _love_ it when doctors do that? I wish they'd just believe you (or look at the ultrasound - much less painful!)

"You have nodules? How many?"
"8"
"Hmm. Okay then." _Jams fingers into throat, searching for every last nodule_


----------



## Kezza (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes dont we just love our thyorid NOT lol


----------

